# House Clearance Sale ~ where to find?



## dubaisky (Aug 9, 2010)

Hi, Im new to Dubai and am looking for just about everything to furnish an 3 bed house especially beds, mattresses, sofa's etc ... Is there an expat hot spot for people leaving and selling up ? Thank you


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Dubai Property Real Estate for Sale and Rent. Jobs in Dubai, Classifieds in Dubai with Dubizzle.com


----------



## Olliesmum81 (Jul 4, 2010)

dubaisky said:


> Hi, Im new to Dubai and am looking for just about everything to furnish an 3 bed house especially beds, mattresses, sofa's etc ... Is there an expat hot spot for people leaving and selling up ? Thank you


Hi welcome, try Dubizzle.com, lots of people advertise there and you may just be lucky!


----------



## dubaisky (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks for that ~ I'll give it a look. Do supermarkets here have notice boards too for public ads ?


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

yep, Spinneys and Choithrems do xx


----------



## Olliesmum81 (Jul 4, 2010)

dubaisky said:


> Thanks for that ~ I'll give it a look. Do supermarkets here have notice boards too for public ads ?


Yes, some do! Park n Shop on Al Wasl Road has a window full of things for sale, it's just your luck if there is something suitable but there are lots of bargains!


----------



## dubaisky (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks Wandabug .


----------



## dubaisky (Aug 9, 2010)

OK, I'll google it and see where that is, maybe take a swing by tomorrow


----------

